# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >   "A heart-wrenching but deeply funny and ultimately uplifting story of family, love, loyalty, and hope, The Art of Racing in the Rain is a beautifully crafted and captivating look at the wonders and a

## tim

"A heart-wrenching but deeply funny and ultimately uplifting story of family, love, loyalty, and hope, The Art of Racing in the Rain is a beautifully crafted and captivating look at the wonders and absurdities of human life . . . as only a dog could tell it."

The above quote from a review pretty much tells the story.  This book by Garth Stein is terrific, but only for dog lovers.

----------


## andynap

Dog lovers or dog owners?? I love dogs but my cats own me.

----------


## tim

Dog lovers.

----------


## rivertrash

It's a great book.  I just hate it when a book makes me cry!

----------


## MIke R

I just got a couple of books similar to Art of Racing in the shop the other day....but the titles escape me at the moment,and we are on wine bottle number 4 as we continue to rebuild a kitchen...so tomorrow in the shop I will post the titles

----------


## KevinS

> ....and we are on wine bottle number 4 as we continue to rebuild a kitchen...



Damn, I'm celebrating a 21st wedding anniversary, and the only reason I've gotten to 5 bottles is that the 1st bottle of white burgundy and the 1st bottle of Veuve Clicquot were both bad.  You've outdone me tonight, but perhaps I would rather not have the level of frustration that brought you to 4 bottles.

----------


## MIke R

This is an allnighter project we got going on, we are far from done working and drinking...but in fairness there are four of us

----------


## MIke R

And happy anniversary

----------


## amyb

Hppy Anniversary, Kevin and Kate!

I too liked this book, Tim. Julianne had turned me on to it last summer.

----------


## MIke R

customers who have loved Art of Racing have also loved:

Lost and Found by Jacqueline Sheehan
A Dog Year by Jon Katz
Animals Make Us Human by Temple Grandin

----------


## NYCFred

Enzo is quite the pooch. Good book for car guys and dog people...

----------


## amyb

YUP-I think both Julianne and Dan enjoyed this tale.

----------


## julianne

Indeed, we did. And we keep it in our collection. We got to the point where we had so many books we started to be very selective about the ones we kept. This one made the cut for us.

----------


## tim

Julia, I'm in the same camp with you about selectivity.  If I can't think of a specific person to whom I want to give a book after I've read it, it goes in the trash.

----------


## amyb

I leave them in villa libraries and the IDF bookshelves. Somehow, I can not just put a book in the trash.....

----------


## julianne

We donate them to an annual sale in our town that benefits scholarship programs. I confess to attending that sale and buying some books for our St. Barth's stash----I know I'll hear it from the Kindle crowd but I'm not quite ready to go there yet!

----------


## amyb

I turn them in to the libraries and Boys&Girls club for fundraising  book sales. At the church I attend for WW meetings there is a drop off shelf-I have placed about 30 books and brought home about 4. I hand off at work too. The ebooks would kill off all that sharing. This week's NYT talked about not seeing what others are reading and missing out on that free advertising of seeing the book covers when commuting or on the beach or in the park.

----------


## JEK

Hear, hear. I'm an iPad reader now :)

----------


## amyb

Hooray for JEK-taking reading to the next level. But I can not yet give up handling a book and its pages.

----------


## MIke R

> But I can not yet give up handling a book and its pages.




on so  so many levels I am with you on that....

----------


## NYCFred

The market at the beach used to keep a small shelf open for book swapping...unfo, they stopped a couple of years ago.
I put a large, covered plastic tub on the ferry dock...in a protected area...marked "Seaview Paperback Exchange"....gets a lot action. 

I may expand to magazines this year. LOL

----------


## amyb

There you go! Grand idea, Fred.

----------

